# Blind Leaps!



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ever been ordering a box, then you decide to buy something additional that is nothing like the other box you're buying? only problem is, you've never had one and you don't know what you're getting yourself into.

so, what do you do? you scurry around to all the review sites and see what everyone has said about the cigar you're about to click "order" for....

here goes...
i splurged about 10 minutes ago (need to wipe that up), and i tacked on a box o' JL petit coronas to my order of Party Serie Du Conn #1s.

_"as my good friend said, in a reggae rythm.
don't jump in the water, if you can't swim."_

*what blind leaps have you done and come out smelling like roses (or feces)?*


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

As a salesman I have to diagnose you as having a textbook case of buyers remorse. The only know cure for it is to buy an even more expensive box of cigars next time.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no remorse at all on my part... just hopes that they turn out as good as some of the reviews i've read, having never tasted them myself.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Greg I've smoked several JL Petit Coronas and I think they are very good. I'd even give you one if I was home. Good call, I think you will enjoy them. Glad you finally ordered those Party Serie Du Conn's.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My first box purchase was a leap. I had only had a handful of habanos and decided to pull the trigger on a box of Upmann #4's. I smoked 15 sticks and every one of them was on! I found out they were disc. in 02 so I stashed the rest in the bottom of the cooler. I plan on smoking one a year (on my birthday) until they are gone.

I bought a second box recently, the first one I had was plugged and the others feel really tight too....hopefully the rest are smokeable.

Other than, that I mostly buy boxes of what I have smoked.....or if I haven't had them I split the box....but if I hear something is good I'd buy a box at the right price. With so many BB's and trading areas I figure if I buy a box and don't like them I can either trade or sell them....or use some of them for ammo


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

You will be fine. 
Just cross your toes.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

About half my cigar purchases I buy on a gut feeling or intuition. I don't consider such an act totally baseless. I just figure that somewhere along the way I actually read, or heard something really good, about a cigar out there but totally forgot about it. But then much latrer I'll come across the cigar and think, "Gee, that looks like it'll be good to try", which many times it is. 

Now every now & then I'm totally wrong & end up smoking a dog rocket, but most of the time what I got smokes right on!! :w :al


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

like a moron, i didn't ask/request a specific year for the JLs (the Party's were in the aged section - 98s) and i found out the JLs are from '99. 

did some research, and others on various sites have the same factory code/year and roughly the same months (mine are Feb 99 from Güira I). 

i can look at it two ways:
1. learning experience by not asking for codes first (duh).
2. being happy that i'm getting aged smokes for regular price from a factory/date others have said were solid smokes.

now, that WAS a blind leap. i should be :gn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

lucky for me, part of a trade, with a fine BOTL, included a JL PC... so, i might fire that puppy up later tonight as i just got them in the mail today.

:SM


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

I had an impulse to get a box of RyJ beli's when I was ordering some Punch Punch ....it was one of those,"I really shouldn't,I know I shouldn't,but oh well..."

Turned out the RyJ's are phenomenal...the PP's are good,too,but the RyJ's are like a thong on a supermodel...so damn tasty!!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> lucky for me, part of a trade, with a fine BOTL, included a JL PC... so, i might fire that puppy up later tonight as i just got them in the mail today.
> 
> :SM


.
I bet that BOTL is glad they made it safely. 
He probably wants to know what you think of each stick.
....but I am just guessing.  
.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, had the JL PC tonight, glad i ordered that box, i'm just praying that those '99s are some of the good ones out there (and pre-aged for 6 yrs by the time i smoke one).

was very good. very different, not anywhere near the SLRs in flavor. this one was more... stout, i guess, the flavors were a stronger tobacco flavor. had some creamy notes, hard to find in there, but they were there, just like the JL #2s i love so much.... actually, it tasted like a bigger cigar, but in a tiny package. it's hard to describe, we were talking about work related stuff in my garage, so i wasn't fully concentrating.

the one odd thing about it: my wife said it was stinky compared to the other cigars i'd been smoking lately. it's ironic though, i told her this summer that other people have said that their wives could tell when they were smoking a domestic or cuban based on the aroma... i did have to take a snort just to see if she was full of it, but she was right. it wasn't domestic type "stogie" stinky, but it wasn't that sweet cuban tobacco aroma either. the flavor was still great, so who cares?

thanks BRUCE5... i wish i could be like you, big humidor and all.... i feel like singin' you a song....

cue whitney.... "DID YOU EVER KNOW THAT YOU'RE MY HEROOOOOOO.... YOU'RE EVERYTHING THAT I WISH I COULD BEEEEEEEEEE"



Bruce5 said:


> .
> I bet that BOTL is glad they made it safely.
> He probably wants to know what you think of each stick.
> ....but I am just guessing.
> .


by the way, hero... you're the first with 4 green dots by their RG. and you talk about me!??!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Greg,
I am just a regular Joe, still have a ton to learn. 
I have no idea how I got a 4th green dot. 
.
The JL you smoked was from Apr 03. I have thought they needed a little more age.... so those 99s are probably going to be da sh*t. 
.
Save me one....


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

ive ended up with some cigars better then the ones i knew were good by taking a chance....took a chance one time only too recieve a 98 box code for 2004 prices....a sweet suprize and the brand/vitola turned out to be a winner.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ilikecigars and bruce5. i'll let you all know how they turn out when i try one in late Feb.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

My first box of Diplomaticos 2s were totally bought on impulse. I was still very, very new (as opposed to somewhat-new) to the Cuban-thing. Glad I took the leap!! They were amazing!

But I've been burned, too. Bought a box of RyJ Celestiales Finos when I wasn't planning on it, and the whole friggin' box was :BS . Still pisses me off!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> ilikecigars and bruce5. i'll let you all know how they turn out when i try one in late Feb.


well, just about 3 yrs late.
here's what i thought.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Hell at the beginning almost everything I got was something brand new to me. Some I loved, some like the JL2 turned into pass outs. The Piedras were automatic add ons for me for a long while. They were just perfect for my drive into work. You will like them.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Depends on what you call "blind." I will often have a shopping cart loaded with something I wanted to try, or have enjoyed before, and leave the cart open throughout the day, and a good friend will happen to point something out to me. (Commander Trishield Button Masher comes to mind) and I will add to the cart based on a recommendation. My experience is somewhat limited with Havanas, but I haven't been burned yet, and if I don't get what I expect from the first one out of the box, I tend to put it away for a while and revisit it later. The second time I usually find something that I missed the first time, or pair it with something else, and start to develop a "slot" for that smoke. 

I have a lot of learning to do however, and the Goat-like Palate.

The Mediocre Smoker (trademark pending)


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> ever been ordering a box, then you decide to buy something additional that is nothing like the other box you're buying? only problem is, you've never had one and you don't know what you're getting yourself into.
> 
> so, what do you do? you scurry around to all the review sites and see what everyone has said about the cigar you're about to click "order" for....
> 
> ...


You have completely described my entire process for buying Cubans. I pick something I absolutely know I have to try based on reviews, then I put 2-3 guess work boxes around it. For example I've already worked out my next order will be 2 boxes of 00 Punch DC, 6 boxes of Cohibas (two marcas with an 08,07,06 box of each as an experientment), 2 aged boxes of RyJ. I dont even have particulair boxes in mind at the moment.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

IHT said:


> ever been ordering a box, then you decide to buy something additional that is nothing like the other box you're buying? only problem is, you've never had one and you don't know what you're getting yourself into.
> 
> so, what do you do? you scurry around to all the review sites and see what everyone has said about the cigar you're about to click "order" for....
> 
> ...


I was about to say WHAT!! My friend IHT doesn't buy cigars - then I saw that this post was from 2005 and felt better - the cigar smoking IHT isn't a friend of mine - I never met him.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

joed said:


> I was about to say WHAT!! My friend IHT doesn't buy cigars - then I saw that this post was from 2005 and felt better - the cigar smoking IHT isn't a friend of mine - I never met him.


People change.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

IHT said:


> ever been ordering a box, then you decide to buy something additional that is nothing like the other box you're buying? only problem is, you've never had one and you don't know what you're getting yourself into.
> 
> so, what do you do? you scurry around to all the review sites and see what everyone has said about the cigar you're about to click "order" for....
> 
> ...


Do it all the time. Just ordered a 50 cab of Bolivar CGs (I determined I did not have enough big cigars) only to tack on a box of VR Clasicos out of the clear blue. This is a cigar I hear lot's of good things about but never had the pleasure. I'll follow up with the feces/roses outcome of this venture.

I think you will be happy with the JL PCs (I like the Patricias too). They are a medium bodied flavorful cigar without a lot of complexity that are perfect for the middle of the day/lunch when you don't wan't to think about it but just unwind for 30-45 mins. I find they are pretty consistent. Good to have around.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

vicvitola said:


> I think you will be happy with the JL PCs (I like the Patricias too). They are a medium bodied flavorful cigar without a lot of complexity that are perfect for the middle of the day/lunch when you don't wan't to think about it but just unwind for 30-45 mins. I find they are pretty consistent. Good to have around.


I need to start looking at dates in threads more carefully :hn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it's alright, it took me *3 yrs* to give an update. :tu


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

To keep it going, I added a box of vintage SP Molinos to my last order for no reason. I've never had a Molino; in fact I've never had an SP before! :ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like you have a process for following up on action items. Just needs a little tweaking in the follow up date section! :ss



audio1der said:


> To keep it going, I added a box of vintage SP Molinos to my last order for no reason. I've never had a Molino; in fact I've never had an SP before! :ss


----------

